# new member with, perhaps, an odd question



## preed3 (Apr 5, 2013)

good morning all. I am purchasing a Colvin Gazelle with a junk rig and am, for a variety of reasons, interested in converting it to a gaff rig. I have been in touch with Mr. Colvin and have bought his sail plan for the conversion but am interested in finding someone else who has gone through the process and their opinions about what the process was like. Thanks


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet... 

Sorry, but I cannot help you with your question. There are several members who do sail gaff rigs around that may be able to assist. I suggest that you pose your inquiry in a separate thread, with a more descriptive title.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Why not buy what you want, Why try to build what you do not know? ...Dale


----------



## preed3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and suggestions. There are very few Colvin Gazelles with gaff rigs on the market, none I've been able to find in the U.S.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

interesting..


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

colvin gazelle is great with junk rig--easier to sail solo than gaff...and to convert to gaff is expensive--have you priced block and tackle and parts yet--i wanted to convert my formosa to gaff rig, but the 1000 usd for each of the 10 or more blocks i needed was outrageously prohibitive. 
so i stick with marconi.
if the gazelle has junk rig, go for it--is easy to handle and even sails decent--
colvin gazelles are beautiful boats and goood cruising choice...
happy sails.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Preed, not sure where you're located.. your profile's a bit empty... but:

Here in Vancouver there's a vessel called FanTan, another Colvin originally junk rigged. The owner/builder eventually converted to standard stayed sloop (marconi, not gaff). This involved moving mast location, obviously, but at least with steel that's more easily managed.

She's quite distinctive, red hull/flush deck. They've been cruising the coast extensively for decades. Currently for sale, too, I believe. If there's a Colvin owner's group they may be on it.










http://groups.yahoo.com/group/junkrig/message/641

https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&output...16,d.cGE&fp=dc6d9e0800d62da7&biw=1920&bih=847


----------



## preed3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Denise and Zeehag for the reply and info. I am torn over the rig configuration. In part because I am so unfamiliar with the junk rig and in part because I am going to be putting the boat into charter to help pay for it and I know the eye appeal a gaffer has. My experience is on gaff schooners and square riggers so I am confronting my comfort zone I guess. I have looked into the price of conversion and, yes, it is expensive, but from the drawings Mr. Colvin has sent to me, much of the existing rig can be used. Sails, gaffs, booms and additional blocks & line. On the other hand, the satisfaction level with the junk rig by other owners is very high. I'd like to talk with someone who has sailed both and would be willing to share their impressions.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

eek! sloop rig would be the only rig I would guess charter boats should have.


----------



## preed3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone who responded to my question about converting a Colvin gazelle to a gaffer. I have decided to keep junk rig for the present and see how I do with it. I am sailing her down from Nova Scotia, so it will give me an opportunity to gain some experience with her.

Thanks again


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep the junk rig for at least a year


----------

